# Looking for squats or v cheap rent for 2022/23 (Portland, Bay Area, Austin, NOLA)



## superphoenix (Dec 5, 2021)

Ok y'all, I'm putting some feelers out on his early. 

I have this romantic Kerouac-esque plan to hitch across the country this spring, then set up home base in 4 cities I very much enjoy for a season each to experience something other than Brooklyn, where I've lived my whole life. 

Portland for the summer (limited rain), Bay Area for the fall (it's their summer, SF is ideal but Oakland would be cool too), Austin for the winter (warm), and Nola for the spring (least rainy season). Ideally within biking distance of city centers or public transit. 

I'm wondering if anyone has some Intel on squats or very inexpensive sublets in those areas as I don't typically make a lot of money. Would prefer places that are already furnished because I'm gonna be bouncing around so much. My biggest network of friends here is in nola so I would probably need the least help there. 

A bit about me, I'm a 27 year old former teacher, anarchist-adjacent politics, very chill, mentally stable and mostly sober but I do enjoy a bit of alcohol and weed every now and then. I've crossed 39 states via freight, hitching, or bicycle, and have met a handful of good people via the forums as well.


----------

